
Azure Mobile Services: revealing the internals (full source code revealed) - svdoever
http://weblogs.asp.net/soever/archive/2013/07/26/azure-mobile-services-revealing-the-internals.aspx
======
svdoever
I'm the author of this blogpost, and I wrote the tool to browse the Azure
Mobile Services source code, mentioned at the end of the blog post. I think it
is very useful to see the internals of Azure Mobile Services to better
understand the things you can do in the node.js scripts that you add for the
web service api, the scheduler, and the table triggers. Wondering what the HN-
readers thoughts are on this. For more information see also:
[http://weblogs.asp.net/soever/archive/tags/ZUMO/default.aspx](http://weblogs.asp.net/soever/archive/tags/ZUMO/default.aspx).
Note that things may change and that it is not wise to take a dependency on
the internal implementation details.

